# Aquasky



## tonbrencat (Jan 20, 2009)

Fluval Aquasky 48in-anyone use this on a planted tank, know PAR, any opinions on this light...


----------



## Malleyn (Apr 25, 2018)

Hello,

I currently use, and have used for about 2.5 years, the fluval aquasky 36-48 inch on my 40 breeder planted tank. I too have had issues trying to find any usable information on this light, so while I cannot offer you quantitative measurements, I can offer my experiences. 

I can say for sure that I really like this light. Coming from T5 bulbs to this seemed like a huge upgrade to me. it's pretty customizable and it can be fun to mess with the settings to see what works best for your tank as a whole. With this ability, however, comes the related problem of having to figure out what works best. 

To elaborate, I've chosen certain configurations that seemed to work well for some of my plants, but not others. So you may need to experiment with both plants and the light, which ended up costing me a bit of money whenever I lost plants due to a bad configuration.

To give an idea of the PAR, all I can say is that the light used on a 40B is good enough for low-medium plants. Carpeting plants have not fared well at all, and my most light-hungry plant right now is probably moneywort. The moneywort grew pretty fast when it was under direct light, but I've since moved it to the back where it has about a quarter of it's initial growth. I also have an amazon sword in the back which seems to do just fine in the shaded light and has filled in quite nicely.

Let me know if you have any questions! I am happy to provide more information if needed.


----------



## tonbrencat (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you that helps, I am wanting to switch to LED on all 10 and soon to be back up to 14 tanks with breeding projects, anyway I been using the old shop lights for over 20 years now, 6500k cool white and I got my first LED current USA brand maybe 3mo ago more or less and love that look, however, I need two on this 75gal tank and while the Current USA is nice and I am seeing reds pop on some plants that didn't show red under the shop light-I want a different brand to try and with these Fluval brand its an investment and quality looks better than some I have looked at-that said, the real test is plant growth-doesn't matter how well made if it doesn't grow plants.

I did contact Fluval to try and get more info and I must say I was disappointed with the answers or lack of answers-they show all the readings on the 2.0 and 3.0 but not the Aquasky and they informed me that they don't do these type of readings..What? you sell lights for plants I would think it would be important......anyway.....still waiting on the 3rd or 4th reply from them on the readings after my last reply to them...I will post any info I get from them..

I would go with the 2.0 Fluval the one I really wanted, but due to my disability and limited fine motor skills its hard for me to use touch switches and I have to have a remote and with some of the cheaper LED with remotes look like a waste of time and money. I know I could set everything up on timer but I have everything staggered and that wouldn't work for what I am doing.


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

tonbrencat said:


> Thank you that helps, I am wanting to switch to LED on all 10 and soon to be back up to 14 tanks with breeding projects, anyway I been using the old shop lights for over 20 years now, 6500k cool white and I got my first LED current USA brand maybe 3mo ago more or less and love that look, however, I need two on this 75gal tank and while the Current USA is nice and I am seeing reds pop on some plants that didn't show red under the shop light-I want a different brand to try and with these Fluval brand its an investment and quality looks better than some I have looked at-that said, the real test is plant growth-doesn't matter how well made if it doesn't grow plants.
> 
> I did contact Fluval to try and get more info and I must say I was disappointed with the answers or lack of answers-they show all the readings on the 2.0 and 3.0 but not the Aquasky and they informed me that they don't do these type of readings..What? you sell lights for plants I would think it would be important......anyway.....still waiting on the 3rd or 4th reply from them on the readings after my last reply to them...I will post any info I get from them..
> 
> I would go with the 2.0 Fluval the one I really wanted, but due to my disability and limited fine motor skills its hard for me to use touch switches and I have to have a remote and with some of the cheaper LED with remotes look like a waste of time and money. I know I could set everything up on timer but I have everything staggered and that wouldn't work for what I am doing.


The 3.0 is a little more expensive, but it completely wireless, you run the light via your smart phone. Fluval Plant Spectrum 3.0 LED Light 48-60 Inch

Save $10.00 for orders over $150 use coupon. save150 :wink2:


----------



## tonbrencat (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks, I would, but I have a dumb phone and it doesn't have apps, I just learned to text from it last year, and yes, I am behind the times a bit...but all is good as far as I am concerned...lol....

You don't need a fancy phone when you don't use one in the first place-why buy one then spend lots of money on a monthly bill on something you won't use. It cost me $3.33/mo for my dumb phone and lets me do all I care to do with a phone...lol...


----------

